# Start a secret society?



## Alotbsl (May 20, 2013)

I've been on this forum for about a year now and can honestly say I couldn't have coped without it. I often wonder as I'm walking around town if I am passing any of you ladies by. Perhaps we could all take to wearing something that we could recognise, a secret sign that only we would know about! Then we could just give a knowing nod or smile as we walked on by.


----------



## Dee55 (May 3, 2013)

That's a fantastic idea    a special pin that can perhaps be sold to raise money for research into IF. Someone tell Professor Winston.

I often sit in the clinic wondering if I'm sitting next to someone from the forum.

Good thinking Alotbsl
X


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I love this Alotbsl    I often wonder.

Sometimes, I think that I have a branding somewhere that I haven't noticed.  People seem to know I don't have children at a 100 paces.

Cynicism aside  , I've always fancied a flower in my hair.  I cut all my hair off after my last BFN, so I'm thinking I'll look quirky now!

Having just read Dee's post, what a great idea a little pin to raise money would be.  

See you somewhere xxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Girls


Sorry to butt in on your thread but we do have a little FF pin, it is a little dark pink butterfly.


If you would like to make a donation to FF, minimum of a £2 (to cover postage costs) then please PM me with your postage details and I will get one out to you.


Mel
x


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

How do you make a minimum donation I'd love a little pin, think it's a great idea as I was thinking exact same whilst sitting in my last app wonder if any of you were from here xxx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

What a lovely pin and great idea - I'll be in touch Mel.


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

How fantastic Mel, I didn't realise that this existed.  x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

On the right hand side is a donation link, if you could make your donation there, making sure you include your correct postal address so I know where to send a pin to. 

They are very pretty 

Mel
x


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

I would love one of those pins too!  

I already have a bracelet with 5 butterflies on it for the 5 embryos transferred that didn't make it. 

There is also a blue and pink awareness ribbon that represents infertility (like the ones for breast cancer etc).

B xxx


----------



## LadyB22 (Aug 22, 2012)

What a lovely idea! I've just made a donation!! x


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Just made a donation under my oh name lol xx


----------



## Alotbsl (May 20, 2013)

Yes, pin please!


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Love this idea.. i can't believe I've been on FF for 4 years and never noticed the donation logo before  

Made my donation .... thank you  

Essie xx


----------



## Dee55 (May 3, 2013)

Donation made, thanks for letting us know Mel  

I'd love a pin to wear with pride in hope of recognising you amazing people on FF who have kept me sane. Thank you everyone


----------



## scribbles (Jun 23, 2013)

I love the idea of the butterfly pin and will order mine very soon!!! It was better than my suggestion which was to create a badge that said "bitterness on board"!!!


----------



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

What a lovely idea   I'll be ordering one too. FF has been a lifeline to me these last few years, a small donation is the least I can do


----------



## Clara01 (Feb 2, 2014)

How cool, I didn't even realise that this existed.


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam (Mar 1, 2011)

I paid up last night after reading the other thread about them. They're so cute and i've made good friends through who i would never have coped without thanks to FF


----------



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

I am going to donate and order mine now! It's a great idea!!  Thank you


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi, received my FF butterfly badge today and wearing it with pride - thanks Mel  

Essie xx


----------



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

Me too


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam (Mar 1, 2011)

Ditto, it arrived yesterday and was waiting for me when i got home from work


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

And me! Hoping I'll see someone else wearing one!
Sara. xx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Been wearing mine today with pride - hopefully I spot another one soon.

Dory
xxx


----------



## Alotbsl (May 20, 2013)

Been wearing my badge today.  Who will be the first to meet another badge wearer!

Mel, you should make these badges known on some other threads as I am sure most people on here would want to donate and have a badge.

On another note, if you wanted to raise awareness/money for IF, is there a main charity or organisation?


----------



## Sammy77 (Nov 14, 2013)

What a fab idea.. Will be making my donation tomorrow.  Physically have no energy to haul my big butt up of the sofa!   xx


----------



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

Definitely, we should publicise the badges a bit more. I've been a moderator for 18 months and this was the first I'd heard of them - but maybe that's just me


----------



## Vixxx (May 3, 2009)

Alotbsl - there is Infertility Network UK at www.infertilitynetworkuk.com

- But it depends what aspect you want to support. In terms of the sort of support we can get on here, I find FF is the best around!


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Girls

Where it is lovely to support other organisations, INUK has funding provided by various organisations including the Dept of Health - they are a registered charity, FF is solely funded by me and Tony and we cannot become a registered charity as that would mean competing against INUK for funding - and that would not be charitable.

Thanks again for supporting us and yes the pins are lovely and discreet, the £2 donation we are offering them for only covers postage to post them to you, the badges and envelopes are at our cost  

Mel
x


----------

